# question about smartctl output [solved]

## menschmeier

Today, my external backup disk is gone. Unfortunately it didn't have SMART support. But my internal disk does have SMART support.

Here is the output:

```
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   046    Pre-fail  Always       -       124302

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   030    Pre-fail  Offline      -       31916032

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   100   100   025    Pre-fail  Always       -       1

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   097   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       10672

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   024    Pre-fail  Always       -       8589934592000

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   100   100   047    Pre-fail  Always       -       2019

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   019    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Seconds        0x0032   089   089   000    Old_age   Always       -       5812h+44m+57s

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   020    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       4805

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       395

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       92744

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       37 (Lifetime Min/Max 9/49)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2612

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       395837440

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000f   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       30638

203 Run_Out_Cancel          0x0002   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       2628526080783

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

```

My question is about the line with the ID 203: Run_Out_Cancel. 2628526080783 errors are quite a lot. Is this normal? http://www.disk-monitor.com/smart_attr.html says it is the number of ECC errors. Is this indication that some memory chips (controller, cache on disk) might be defect?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# smartctl -a your_device

# smartctl -H your_device

```

----------

## menschmeier

d2_racing, here is the output you requested:

```
# smartctl -H /dev/sda

smartctl version 5.38 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

```

```
# smartctl -a /dev/sda

smartctl version 5.38 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Fujitsu MHV series

Device Model:     FUJITSU MHV2120BH

Serial Number:    NW60T6C26HPH

Firmware Version: 00000029

User Capacity:    120,034,123,776 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   7

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 4a

Local Time is:    Mon Jun 28 16:13:59 2010 CEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00) Offline data collection activity

                                        was never started.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever 

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:                 ( 702) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (  82) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x003d) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   100   100   046    Pre-fail  Always       -       7340

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   030    Pre-fail  Offline      -       31916032

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   100   100   025    Pre-fail  Always       -       1

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   097   097   000    Old_age   Always       -       10675

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   024    Pre-fail  Always       -       8589934592000

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   100   100   047    Pre-fail  Always       -       2884

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   019    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Seconds        0x0032   089   089   000    Old_age   Always       -       5813h+17m+25s

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   020    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       4808

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       395

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       92748

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       27 (Lifetime Min/Max 9/49)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       118

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       395837440

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x000f   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       3699

203 Run_Out_Cancel          0x0002   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       3732319831037

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 3

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 3 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1484 hours (61 days + 20 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 06 fe bf 11 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 6 sectors at LBA = 0x0011bffe = 1163262

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  35 00 00 04 be 11 e0 00      05:17:35.176  WRITE DMA EXT

  35 00 d8 2c bb 11 e0 00      05:17:35.167  WRITE DMA EXT

  35 00 00 2c b7 11 e0 00      05:17:35.143  WRITE DMA EXT

  35 00 28 04 b5 11 e0 00      05:17:35.111  WRITE DMA EXT

  35 00 e8 1c b3 11 e0 00      05:17:35.109  WRITE DMA EXT

Error 2 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1416 hours (59 days + 0 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 b1 1b b5 14 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 177 sectors at LBA = 0x0014b51b = 1357083

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  35 00 00 cc b3 14 e0 00      00:08:55.319  WRITE DMA EXT

  35 00 00 cc af 14 e0 00      00:08:55.306  WRITE DMA EXT

  35 00 a8 24 ad 14 e0 00      00:08:55.300  WRITE DMA EXT

  35 00 f0 34 aa 14 e0 00      00:08:55.269  WRITE DMA EXT

  ca 00 08 2c aa 14 e0 00      00:08:55.269  WRITE DMA

Error 1 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1279 hours (53 days + 7 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  84 51 48 74 f6 08 e0  Error: ICRC, ABRT 72 sectors at LBA = 0x0008f674 = 587380

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  35 00 00 bc f2 08 e0 00      00:03:19.602  WRITE DMA EXT

  35 00 a0 1c f0 08 e0 00      00:03:19.596  WRITE DMA EXT

  35 00 d8 44 ed 08 e0 00      00:03:19.565  WRITE DMA EXT

  ca 00 08 3c ed 08 e0 00      00:03:19.565  WRITE DMA

  ca 00 08 34 ed 08 e0 00      00:03:19.564  WRITE DMA

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

I can see that there were three errors, a long time ago ...

----------

## d2_racing

Look at this line :

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED 

I think that your HDD is in pretty good shape.

I hope that NeddySeagoon will see this thread, just to verify  :Razz: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

menschmeier,

That looks healthy to me.  The internal error log should hold the last five errors. You have three, so your drive has never has five errors.

You don't appear to have any sectors awaiting reallocation which is good.

You USB drive will have SMART but it may not be accessable ober USB. Remove it from the enclosure and try connecting it to a PC via its normal interface.

Maybe the USB to IDE/SATA converter died?

----------

## menschmeier

Thanks for your support. This hard disk is my internal one - luckily. The external back disk is connected via usb.

Is SMART not accessible via USB or is this depending on the controller or chip in the case? I have to remove the disk from the case and plug it into my PC.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

menschmeier,

Some USB chips do not support the commands needed to read the SMART data.

I'm not aware of any recent drives not supporting SMAART, so your USB drive almost certainly has it.

----------

## eccerr0r

You can't always trust the output of "raw value" - or even if it contains an error count or not...  it's manufacturer defined of its value.

Some hard drives even got the endianness (or even bit polarity) of the number wrong in the raw_value which is perfectly fine, as users shouldn't really be looking at it.  Usually huge numbers that seem to change drastically from run to run have this issue.

Usually if the "VALUE" column is at or near 100 (or 200 or 255 depending on manufacturer), you're fine.  It should be much higher than the "THRESHOLD" column for healthy disks.  Then again this is also manufacturer defined so who knows what they really mean...

----------

## menschmeier

Today I got my new backup disk: segate expansion 500gb.

I am doing the new backup right now. Testing SMART gives me that result:

```
#smartctl -a -T verypermissive /dev/sdb

smartctl version 5.38 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-8 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

Device: Seagate  Portable         Version: 0130

scsiModePageOffset: response length too short, resp_len=4 offset=4 bd_len=0

>> Terminate command early due to bad response to IEC mode page

Error Counter logging not supported

scsiModePageOffset: response length too short, resp_len=4 offset=4 bd_len=0

Device does not support Self Test logging
```

Is there a way to get access to SMART data if there is any?

----------

## eccerr0r

I have a lot of "older" USB2 to PATA/SATA adapters, none of them support passing SMART data through them.

A large number of my "cheap" adapters are based off of "Genesys Logic" chips that do not have SMART passthrough.  I end up having to remove the bare drives from their enclosures and hook up straight to an *ATA controller to see SMART data.

----------

